# help with red foot eggs



## travisc (May 25, 2013)

hi i have 18 eggs from my red footed tortoise in two incubator. one of the eggs have been in the incubator for 136 days. and four of the eggs have been in the incubator for 122 days and i just wanted to know what should the eggs look like when they are candled at this stage?
all of my eggs did have a small air bubble at the top of the egg but now the air bubble takes up about 1/3 of the egg and i can tell that it got larger. is this what they should look like. they do have vains and i saw the tortoises move inside the eggs at one point. the temps are 84 and the humidity is around 80 please help me. 

thanks travis


----------



## N2TORTS (May 25, 2013)

Travis â€¦ the best advice I can give you is â€œ stop messing with themâ€ â€¦this is the hardest part of incubation processâ€¦.â€œthe waitâ€â€¦. 
Your eggs may or may not hatch all at the same time . There can be even 4 weeks between clutch mates ( my experience ) and just the opposite of early hatchlings at the 100 day mark. For RFâ€™s I have found a safe number range between 120 and 180 days â€¦.Big difference â€¦ hence the â€œ wait time you EXPECT when things are supposed to hatch.â€ Leave them be if they donâ€™t look purplish /black ( bad egg) in color. Good luck and keep us posted â€¦

JD~


----------

